# Will I still be able to use my Apple ID on new iPhone if 2FA was on a broken device?



## mamamia1239 (Jul 29, 2021)

I recently broke my iPhone and am purchasing a new one. One problem though, I put my 2FA on the broken iPhone's number. I will be getting a phone with the same number, and am logged in with the Apple ID on a mac. Will this cause any complications when trying to log into the new phone with my Apple ID?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just wait for new phone and see


----------

